# I love Polish Angel



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I done my winter protection today and use EL and MS. Wow, they are superb no drama whatsoever. Superb products and a little goes a long way.

Going to look at what else is good.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

You stole my title.:lol:
I was thinking that myself today while doing my neighbours car, PA is absolotely no fuzz working with and they smell good to. I´m doing Invincible 9H + Cosmic 9H. Invincible is great as a polish and leaves a great base for cosmic.
So far, two coats cosmic, one to go. I´ll be using Connoisseur Rapidwaxx as lsp.









A little goes a long long way.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice colour what is it


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't need wax over cosmic imo.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Nice colour what is it


SAAB 9-5 2008 gray metalic.


Nemegog said:


> You don't need wax over cosmic imo.


I didn´t think that either, before I tried Rapidwaxx. It definitely give the final touch to it, imo. Especially after a few months. :thumb:


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

e_king said:


> You stole my title.:lol:
> I was thinking that myself today while doing my neighbours car, PA is absolotely no fuzz working with and they smell good to. I´m doing Invincible 9H + Cosmic 9H. Invincible is great as a polish and leaves a great base for cosmic.
> So far, two coats cosmic, one to go. I´ll be using Connoisseur Rapidwaxx as lsp.
> 
> ...


Woww, nice reflection for silver, I will have to look into these products!

Anymore pics?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Master final polish is outstanding for a finisher, adds so much brightness and gloss.
Master sealant is great too really sharpens up the paint and is super slick.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I´m sorry RDB85 for hijacking your thread.



NikonGuy said:


> Woww, nice reflection for silver, I will have to look into these products!
> 
> Anymore pics?


Not many. Will take more when I´m finished. But two more.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to try Viking Shield next. I wish I had bought one of their cheaper waxes now.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm curious on Viking shield as well. It's supposed to be even more glossy and shiny than Cosmic. To bad it comes in big bottles only.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah but I have not tried Cosmic, is it similar to Master Sealant as I am more than impressed with that.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I've just priced Viking [email protected] euros is that the correct one ????


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I love Escalate Lotion and Palm Balm, I cant wait to try Master Sealant


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Any feedback from users on the durability of Master and Cosmic, looking to pull the trigger on one of these!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Couldn't tell you as I have applied swissvax ontop of master


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

How do you make an account on the UK site? You can sign in, but not register. Anyone know how to?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Yeah but I have not tried Cosmic, is it similar to Master Sealant as I am more than impressed with that.


I havn´t tried MS but for what I undestand it´s the entry level coting. Cosmic is harder and is supposed to have longer durability. Also curing time is much longer - 24hrs instead of 2. For best results one should use Invincible 9h Primer before applying Cosmic.


zippo said:


> I've just priced Viking [email protected] euros is that the correct one ????


Yep. 500ml only. Enough to do about 30 cars. :thumb:


NikonGuy said:


> Any feedback from users on the durability of Master and Cosmic, looking to pull the trigger on one of these!


So far 4 months. On my car I didn´t use Invincible first. I thought I had problems with Cosmic after 2 months only but it turned out that it had clogged and after a thorough wash with tfr followed by an ordinary wash it came out like new. So this is my future plan to do every other month.
I got bored with only washing the car so I recently purchased Connisseur Rapidwaxx to top it up. So you can call me a cheater.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to use the primer for cosmic. 

Only reason I haven't ordered it is 

It's basically a compound. After machining the car and refining and ipa/ panel wipe I don't want to do another stage. Seems strange they made it a polish. 

I will just stick to my method of perfect clean base. Will see how I get on.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I used Escalate Lotion and Master Sealant as my winter protection on two cars. It says a year for MS. So I would say 6-8 months.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I used Escalate Lotion and Master Sealant as my winter protection on two cars. It says a year for MS. So I would say 6-8 months.


How easy did you find the products to use? Does the paint feel slick?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> I would like to use the primer for cosmic.
> 
> Only reason I haven't ordered it is
> 
> ...


Yes its a priming finishing polish, leaves a perfect base for cosmic so no need to IPA.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

NikonGuy said:


> Woww, nice reflection for silver, I will have to look into these products!
> 
> Anymore pics?


Some finishing shots:
Invincible 9H Primer
Glasscoat Cosmic 9H x3
Connisseur Rapidwaxx x1









































For maximum hardness and durability this should be treated as a 2k system according to PA:s website. Invincible both beeing a polish and a primer for Cosmic. Rapidwaxx Im using because I think it gives it a little more waxed look and hopefully it adds some durability.:thumb: I´m looking forward to try MS and VS. As said before"I love Polishangel"


----------

